# ** WARNING ** This Will Kill You !!!!



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just read a blog that has to be the most irresponsible prepper advise I've seen since prepping went large on the internet - obviously the blogger has ABSOLUTELY no idea what he's talking about - dangerous as hell in a couple of different directions ....

https://besurvival.com/guides/diy-emergency-survival-food-buckets-for-long-term-food-storage

advocates putting bags of pool shock (calcium hypochlorite) into long term food storage buckets - WOW - definitely will poison the food with the off gassing as it breaks down into a halogen - most likely the pressure will blow the lid loose/off and release the caustic/toxic/flamable gas into the home storage area ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

What your not supposed to put pool shock in your food buckets?

Kidding, yeah stupid.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the warning @Illini Warrior. I wonder how many people are going to follow that nit wit's advise? That blogger needs to remove that content.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy smokes, this guy is a menace! He also came up with these gems of wisdom in a different article:

*"However, if you construct a Faraday Cage, which is a specially made metal box (a microwave works too), it has the ability to protect contents from most electromagnetic pulses, you will be able to save a few vital items.*

Wrong.

*"EMP blasts can be deployed over a region, in the air, to destroy electronic processes. Because they can be triggered from the ground, this makes the ability of detonating an EMP blast high."*

What? It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This may be his intention, to dole out dangerous disinformation......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Life's too short to worry about dipwads like this. Worry about yourself and those in your circle of care.


----------

